# MAHA Imedion study



## Anders (Dec 13, 2007)

*MAHA Imedion study 180 Days Selfdischarge*

MAHA started to sell their LSD cells two month ago, AA and AAA cells.
How do they perform compare to other cells?

Here is the initial test data on these cells:







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is another picture with better 0,5A load (the voltage where low in the first one) same mAh results for all:










As you can see these cells isn't as good as Eneloop to handle high current but they perform well up to 4A.

These cells should now be stored and measured again after 30, 60 and 180 days.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Edit:
When charging and disharging in MAHA C-9000, I'vve got these very good results.

Refrefresh&Analyze:1000mA/500mA

1. 2243 mA, 295 Minutes
2. 2223 mA, 297 Minutes
3. 2208 mA, 289 Minutes
4. 2244 mA, 258 Minutes

These cells are the only ones that got higher results in my C-900 than advertised from any manufacturer.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit:
I found some earlier test results for Eneloop, comparing to Imedion, here is what I found, it looks like these cells shows very interesting results so far.

EDIT 2:Update this test is inaccurate due to wrong charging on Eneloop. I explain in post 11.

 




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the data from Imedion AAA cells:





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
180 Days AA

Here is the data from the self disharge study for Imedion AA cells.









 1,34 open voltage before test after 120 Days.
1.38 open voltage before test after 90 Days.
94% kapacity left after 33 days. sorry for my delay, I was busy with work so I missed 3 days.
1,5% better than Eneloop in Silverfox test after 30 days.

90 Days: 91,8% kapacity left after 90 days. 88,1% for Eneloops after 90 days
After 1.58 Minutes reached 1.20 Volt.


180 Days:89% remaining capacity.
After 1:58:48 Minutes reached 1.20 Volt.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the data from the self disharge study for Imedion AAA cells.
90 Days






 
1.38 open voltage before test.
94,4% kapacity left after 30 days.

90 Days 86% remaining.




Anders


----------



## servaas (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Anders

Do you have eneloop data you can overlay on the same graph, so we can compare to the imedion?

Also, can you give examples of what devices have what current draw?

Cheers

Jeff
---
http://servaas.com.au | Australian distributor for Maha Powerex


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 13, 2007)

It's interesting that the voltage is higher at 1 A versus 0.5 A. Can anyone explain why?


----------



## Anders (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello.

servaas: I found a file with Eneloop from earlier tests in januari 2007, another graph made.

Mag85 and similar flashlight have very high current draw, I don't know really how much. For a normal user they will provide well. 

Silverfox did a test on Eneloops with higher current than 4A, it seems that theese (Imedion) cells isn't capable to deliver as much as Eneloops:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149804&highlight=eneloop+study


xcandrew: Maybe it wasn't so good contact as possible in my testing equipment, I'll make another test on 0,5A, the voltage should be higher as you said.

Anders


----------



## Anders (Dec 15, 2007)

When charging and disharging in MAHA C-9000, I'vve got these very good results.

Refrefresh&Analyze:1000mA/500mA

1. 2243 mA, 295 Minutes
2. 2223 mA, 297 Minutes
3. 2208 mA, 289 Minutes
4. 2244 mA, 258 Minutes

These cells are the only ones that got higher results in my C-900 than advertised. I update first post with this.


Anders


----------



## Anders (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello servaas.

I found some data from Eneloops that I did a year ago.
The Eneloop cell was disharged with 0,4A vs 0,5A on Imedion.

I update first post with the test results.

Anders


----------



## Stregone (Dec 15, 2007)

xcandrew said:


> It's interesting that the voltage is higher at 1 A versus 0.5 A. Can anyone explain why?


Could be heat. Some cells perform better hot.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Anders,

Your Eneloop cell at 0.4 amps is a bit low on capacity. I would have expected it to be closer to 1.95 Ah instead of the roughly 1.65 Ah you show. Any idea what happened?

Tom


----------



## Anders (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello Tom.

No, I havent, these tests where done in januari, I don't remember.

I see now that I have another one, charged with C-808M with better results but not so much as 1,95A, 1,78A is it with the new one.

I'll replace the Eneloop VS Imedion graph with this newer one.


Anders


----------



## Anders (Dec 16, 2007)

Update.

I added the initial test data for Imedion AAA cells in the first post.

Anders


----------



## Anders (Dec 26, 2007)

Update.

In my first post I had a Eneloop graph with an old result, I now did another one with same test conditions as with the other tests, the results is almost the same as Silverfox thread on Eneloops:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149804

So Silverfox had right (as usual) in his wonder of my earlier graph on Eneloop.








Anders


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello Anders,

 

Tom


----------



## Anders (Jan 17, 2008)

Update first post with Self Disharge (AA) after 33 days.

Anders


----------



## Anders (Jan 18, 2008)

Update first post with Self Disharge (AAA) after 30 days.

Anders


----------



## Gaffle (Feb 11, 2008)

So does that extra 100mAh really make a difference when compared to the Eneloop?



Off topic, can someone refer me to site that sells the Maha MH-C9000? I mean I can find a site, I would just like a legit CPF friendly site.


----------



## Wicho (Feb 11, 2008)

Thomas-distributing.com

Outstanding service.



Gaffle said:


> ...Off topic, can someone refer me to site that sells the Maha MH-C9000? I mean I can find a site, I would just like a legit CPF friendly site.


----------



## goodwij (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is the link to the Maha C9000 from Thomas Distributing. Got mine there, excellent servide!


http://thomas-distributing.com/maha-mh-c9000-battery-charger.php


Thanks,
John


----------



## servaas (Feb 11, 2008)

Gaffle said:


> So does that extra 100mAh really make a difference when compared to the Eneloop?



5% extra capacity should result in longer runtime for almost all devices. If you were paying 5% extra, then the value is only about convenience of changing battieres more often. At the same price and brand reputation for quality, why would you choose a battery with the lower capacity?

Cheers

Jeff
http://servaas.com.au | Australian distributor for Maha Powerex


----------



## Anders (Mar 15, 2008)

Update first post with Self Disharge (AA) after 90 days.

Scroll up to 90 Days.

Anders


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 17, 2008)

Imedion AA @ 3A average 1.0V.
Imedion AAA @ 3A average 1.04V.

How did that happen?

Edit: At 4 amps the Imedion AA is doing about 1.9C, and it looks like it can't do very much more. At 3 amps the Imdion AAA is doing 3.75C, or about twice the amount. Why the difference, and why does the AAA hold a better voltage at twice the effective rate? (Eneloop AA and AAA cells are both capable of the same, about 5C.)


----------



## Anders (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello TorchBoy.

Now I understand :twothumbs.

Yes it's strange, AAA cells have 64,5% left with 3A (3,75C), AA cells have 40% left with 6A (2,86C).



Eneloops AA have 94,5% left with 4C (8A) so they perform much better than Imedion AAA with heavy loads.



Anders


----------



## Anders (Mar 18, 2008)

Update first post with results for 90 Days Selfdischarge for AAA cells.


Anders


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 18, 2008)

Anders, that 90 day AAA graph mentions an alkaline cell. Thanks for the results.


----------



## Anders (Jun 15, 2008)

Update first post with Self Disharge (AA) after 180 days.

89% remaining capacity.



In post #1 Scroll up to 180 Days AA.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 15, 2008)

120 days or 180 days?


----------



## Anders (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Black Rose.

Changed to 180 in previous post.

Anders


----------



## larry2 (Aug 18, 2008)

anders, from looking at the graphs above

how would you comment regarding the eneloops vs the powerex immedions ?


----------



## Anders (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello larry2.

Imedions seems to be the LSD-cell with the highest capacity on the market today, AA size.

I am not the only one with this statement, as Vincent (UnknownVT)wrote:The best performing LSD AA in that study was the Maha Imedion (IME), followed by the Kodak Pre-Charged (KPC) and GP ReCyko (GRY) - the KPC and GRY curves seemed very similar - almost overlapping. Graphs for AA LSDs

Here is the study at at dpReview.


But as said before, if you want a cell to use in an application that use very much current (more than 4A) Sanyo Eneloop is a better choise.

If I see them both in a shop and the price where equal, I dont know wich one to buy:thinking:

I only use 4 of my Eneloops in a camera and the rest of my 12 LSD cells stays in the drawers so I can't tell you if one or the other show anything more that I already wrote.


Anders


----------

